# Questions about supplements for my goldens



## SeanG (Jul 17, 2008)

Greetings - this is my first post on the forums. I have two goldens; Teddy, our 9 1/2 yo, 105lb boy, and Bella, our 1 1/2 yo girl (who is approx 70lbs).

Both dogs are regularly active, (the addition of a youngster to Teddy's world last year has done wonders for his activity levels). Teddy's weight is down from a high of 133lbs almost 2 years ago. The weight loss and his regular walking/playing/swimming have made a real difference in his mobility.

For the past couple of years, Teddy has been eating Innova Senior Large Breed, and his only regular treat has been the Nutro Natural Choice Senior Biscuits. He also has been on a somewhat regular Cosequin DS supplement, and more recently has been taking JointMax Triple Strenght for his Glucosamine and Chondroitin fix. We have been fortunate to not have any hip or joint issues with Teddy, but lately, he has been exhibiting signs of slowing when getting up and hesitation sitting (he would rather lay down then sit). I would like to get some thoughts on what additional supplements he should be getting.. below is a list of his current eating/supplement plan:

TEDDY Breakfast
1 cup Innova Senior Large Breed (dry)
1 Jointmax Chew (1000mg Glucos.. / 100mb Chond.. / 600mg MSM)

TEDDY Dinner
1 cup Innova Senior Large Breed (dry)
Welactin (with Salmon Oil) 4-5 pumps
1 Jointmax Chew

After very active romps that include swiming in the river and running with other dogs, he might be given Ascriptin as needed - at the most this is once a week.

I would like to add Vitamin C to the mix, and was curious about Wholistic Caning supplements from (The Wholistic Pet) and Nupro supplements. If anyone has any thoughts, I would appriciate them.

I am also looking at making sure Bella is being given the right mix of food and supplements. Her current routine:

BELLA Breakfast
1 cup Wellness Complete Health

BELLA Dinner
1 cup Wellness Complete Health

Bella's treats consist of the Mother Nature natural dog biscuits (from Mother Nature Pet), and Natural Choice 'Real Apple' treats. 

Bella is very active, and so far has shown no signs of any joint pain. Any suggestions on what we should be giving a youngster in addition to her dry food?

I am excited to find a message board dedicated to Golden's and look forward to spending hours checking out the existing posts. 

Thanks!

Sean -


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I have used the Wholistic Pet Canine Complete and been very impressed with it. I am also a big fan of their joint supp Run Free. Since you are also watching weight and counting calories ( as we are too) just be aware that each Tablespoon of Canine Complete has 60 cals. Another supp that is very good if you think he is having pain with his joint issues is Dog Gone Pain. (www.doggonepain.com ) DGP has worked wonders for my auto immune springer with his joint issues ( along with the Run Free). BTW, I order my DGP from www.iherb.com The other supps I give our crew are the Icelandic pure Fish Oil and digestive enzymes from Natures Farmacy.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Gosh.... I didnt even stop to welcome you to the forum Sorry and WELCOME !!!! BTW, we love pictures ( hint Hint)


----------



## SeanG (Jul 17, 2008)

Thanks for the info (and welcome :wavey- so you think the Wholistic Pet Canine Complete is a good supplement for both my older boy, and our younger girl? 

Here is a picture of the two of them:









Here is a link to lots of pictures.. 
 Bella, Teddy and Friends

Thanks for the info.. what about Ester C - will they get what they need with the Canine Complete?

Sean -


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

SeanG said:


> Thanks for the info (and welcome :wavey- so you think the Wholistic Pet Canine Complete is a good supplement for both my older boy, and our younger girl?
> 
> Here is a picture of the two of them:
> 
> ...


Yes, it's very good but just keep in mind the calorie content. I'm hoping Ardeagold will chime in as I know she adds Ester C for her crew.


----------



## Bock (Jun 23, 2008)

I use Nupro for boy. Good stuff in my opinion. Just about eliminated his gas and cut down on his itching quite a bit. I could also tell a difference in his coat (thicker, softer). Supposedly it has ( numbers may not be exact but pretty close) 14 vitamins, 23 minerals, and like 9 amino acids. It can be added on dry or with water and turned into a liver gravy which really helps if your dog is a picky eater. Their website is pretty informative as well. http://www.nuprosupplements.com/


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Bock said:


> I use Nupro for boy. Good stuff in my opinion. Just about eliminated his gas and cut down on his itching quite a bit. I could also tell a difference in his coat (thicker, softer). Supposedly it has ( numbers may not be exact but pretty close) 14 vitamins, 23 minerals, and like 9 amino acids. It can be added on dry or with water and turned into a liver gravy which really helps if your dog is a picky eater. Their website is pretty informative as well. http://www.nuprosupplements.com/


Isn't it possible to give your dog too many vitamins/minerals? I thought if you fed a high quality food you shouldn't give vitamin supplements?


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

I've always wondered about adding supplements.....but am leery of anything I don't understand very well....I did give Sam Condroitin and Glucosamine sup's in his last years for his joints, by Vet recommendation and it did seem to help, but I swear it was the buffered aspirin that worked wonders for him...it always perked him up when in pain.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

The Canine Complete is all food based... no synthetic vitamins and lots of enzymes, probiotics. It is a way of adding some whole, living food to their diets since if you are just feeding kibble, many of those "live food" enzymes, amino acids, and natural vitamins have been extruded/cooked out.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

What about that Nupro bock was talking about?


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

My first dog on my own(HA! I was 18!) My GSD. I worked for a vet so got PetTabs cheap. I gave him a PetTab daily and fed him Purina Puppy Chow! The Pet Tab probably didn't hurt since his food wasn't the greatest. I thought I was so responsible, giving him his vitamin!
I'm still learning today. : )


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I asked the same question several months ago and here is the thread. I always enjoy & respect Ardeagolds answers and input and completely agree with her answer.
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/showthread.php?t=26434&highlight=Nupro+Canine+Complete


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Thanks Betty! I missed that thread before!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Debles said:


> My first dog on my own(HA! I was 18!) My GSD. I worked for a vet so got PetTabs cheap. I gave him a PetTab daily and fed him Purina Puppy Chow! The Pet Tab probably didn't hurt since his food wasn't the greatest. I thought I was so responsible, giving him his vitamin!
> I'm still learning today. : )


Let's hope we all keep learning everyday forever !!! I know I learn new things here everyday and in the 9 months I've been here, I've learned a TON. My learning curve in that time period looks like some of those mountain peaks around Telluride ! lol


----------



## Bock (Jun 23, 2008)

Debles said:


> Isn't it possible to give your dog too many vitamins/minerals? I thought if you fed a high quality food you shouldn't give vitamin supplements?


 
Nupro's stance on this is that the vitamins/minerals they provide are only ones that are typically lost in the cooking process of kibble. So, until I hear or see something else I'm going to take their word for it and assume he would not normally get these vitamins/minerals since his kibble is obviously cooked

Also if anyone does decide to try Nupro one full scoop (comes with a scooper) and 100 calories


----------

